# Got the bug...



## SuperDave (Jan 28, 2008)

... to turn some bottle stoppers for a book on turning. (Excuse the dust particulates...[B)])

Tulip Wood with a Crazy Lace Agate Cabochon







Congo Teak with a Septarian Cabochon






Black Palm with a Leopard Jasper Cabochon






Cocoblol with a Dichroic Glass Cabochon











Group Shot






Critiques welcome...


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 28, 2008)

The figure on each and everyone of those stoppers is superb. You did a great job with each one of them. For your upcoming show also?


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rhahnfl_
> 
> The figure on each and everyone of those stoppers is superb. You did a great job with each one of them. For your upcoming show also?



Thanks for the kind remarks, Chris,

Yes they are for the show... sort of. I was invited for Pens only... but plan on having them "in my possession" while there. If allowed to display them, I will (My area is dead center next to the Guild Secretary... so don't know exactly how much freedom I will have.) I do plan on having some "printed materials" available for the pens and showing "other stuff" I can make. We'll see how it plays out.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice.  They should sell well if you're allowed...


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

That black palm is a knockout, but the other three are no slouches, either.  Where do you get your cabochons, Dave?


----------



## R2 (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful collection!! I can help sample the bottles you intend to stop![]


----------



## karlkuehn (Jan 29, 2008)

Okay, I quit! You guys are killing me! []

Those are amazing. That's the nicest hunk of tulipwood I've ever seen, and all the intricate turnings are so nice.

I have something to aspire to!


----------



## Kalai (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes very nice indeed, great job  aloha.

Kalai


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice indeed!!!! great job


----------



## MDWine (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice work, like that Dichroic glass especially!!


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 29, 2008)

Four fabulous stoppers. Great shapes, figure and finish.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 29, 2008)

Beautiful stoppers, lovely clear pictures too![]


----------



## louisbry (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice stoppers, Dave!


----------



## byounghusband (Jan 29, 2008)

Dave,
Those are SWEET!!!!  I really like the form of each one.  It really make the wood pop!!  That Tulipwood is my fave!!  Do you have an end shot of it to really see the Cab?


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Proud_Poppa_of_2_
> 
> That black palm is a knockout, but the other three are no slouches, either.  Where do you get your cabochons, Dave?



Michael,

I got some from CSUSA and the Dichroic Glass off Ebay. Insetting the Cabs is the most difficult part. The recess needs to be just right or you get too big a reveal around the Cab... which looks bad, so you have to alter the design to save the stopper... (from experience...)


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone, for the kind words!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice set Dave, the Tulipwood is a real stunner.[:0] 
It looks a very rich colour on my moniter is it like that in real life[?]


----------



## broitblat (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nicely done.  You have some very pleasing shapes and nice choices of cabochons to go with them.  Also, a great selection of unusually rich figured woods (especially the tulipwood).

  -Barry


----------



## tipusnr (Jan 29, 2008)

Did I understand your first posting correctly? Are you writing a book on making bottle stoppers?  If this really comes to fruition please post it so I can break funds free to get a copy.  Great work!!


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by byounghusband_
> 
> Dave,
> Those are SWEET!!!!  I really like the form of each one.  It really make the wood pop!!  That Tulipwood is my fave!!  Do you have an end shot of it to really see the Cab?



Bob,

Thanks, I will look to see if I have an end shot... or take one for you

Dave

Found this blurry picture... but might take another one.








Dave


----------



## SuperDave (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by UKpenmaker_
> 
> Very nice set Dave, the Tulipwood is a real stunner.[:0]
> It looks a very rich colour on my moniter is it like that in real life[?]



Andrew,

Yes, the Tulipwood is every bit as stunning in real life, even better than the photos. I was fortunate to get a 18" x 1.5" stick some time back and was saving it for some special projects. You don't come across nice specimens too often.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 30, 2008)

Fantastic work Dave!and good luck with your show


----------

